# cafe balooga harbor point



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Famiky day


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Photos!! But what are you feeding him????? He's really growing..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Great Photos!! But what are you feeding him????? He's really growing..


this kid eats everything!!! 7 months old. If he sees us eating it he wants it. Never saw a kid eat like this boy. 20 pounds now and not really fat. makulit as they come. Arms have distinct shape to them,,triceps biceps etc. Built like my father in law.,,with italian temper....oi!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> this kid eats everything!!! 7 months old. If he sees us eating it he wants it. Never saw a kid eat like this boy. 20 pounds now and not really fat. makulit as they come. Arms have distinct shape to them,,triceps biceps etc. Built like my father in law.,,with italian temper....oi!!!


Hahaha- That's cool. Won't be long and he will be hard to keep up with. Fun to watch them grow and change. Like our kids, the time goes so fast as they grow up.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> the time goes so fast as they grow up.


The worst thing about them! haha

Feels like my grand-daughter was born last year....and started kindergarten this year. Feel like I went through a time vortex.


----------

